#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  Setting HSE KPIs

## Mohammed Dalta

I need to know depending on which criteria we can set the KPIs targets, for example 2 or 3 for LTIF / 2 for FFR

See More: Setting HSE KPIs

----------


## patricholier

Hi

You can find this info by using search box in the top of website with some keywords related before posting questions.

----------

